# Ok I admit it



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am a good number of the trolls on this site:
I normally figure that it will increase views and thereby ad revenue.

I have been (at least)
Future MSP
Unregistered
"I pass a cop on pike, can he gives me a ticket?"
Cisco Kidd
Cambridge Cops are racist against the poor 
(which was a cut and paste of a real guy in Cali who said all those things but it was edited to fit MA)
Tweekr 
Law Enforcement and cracking my puter
(another cut and paste from another forum)


Well there's prolly some more but I forgot them, figure any of the real inflammatory ones....that's prolly me.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LOL we are changing your name to super troll


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You bastard.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

In some instances, I would start the troll, post a couple posts to get it going, then other would jump in (cough..cough..Andy)

Also the main reason for the word association thread was to increase the known word / popular views for the spiders that crawl the web.

If done right it can lead to top listing in google for having a lot of words that would normally not be associated with this site.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sot, Trolls are fun...keep up the good work!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I've noticed Masscops comming up as the first few hits when I do some searches for police topics in Google.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You have to thank me Sotski for never ratting you out.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah props to you Koz, you caught me good a couple times when coming in under my own IP.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope you didn't have too many people believing those threads were real?

I mean come on...a homeless guy with a laptop?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, very impressive! Dude, you are like Flamer Extrodinaire! I kinda wish you didn't come clean though, it was too much fun reading the illiterate sympathy seekers getting their asses handed to them!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That one is actually real...that's a real guy in SF or some such place...he's sort of "famous".

Koz even found a picture of the real dude.

And yes the Homeless get free laptops and free internet in SF..
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/nwzchik/detail?blogid=32&entry_id=12347

Thanks...I think...
ohhh I'm not done....just giving fair warning...I'm going underground...
and it will be MUCH harder to tell.



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Wow, very impressive! Dude, you are like Flamer Extrodinaire! I kinda wish you didn't come clean though, it was too much fun reading the illiterate sympathy seekers getting their asses handed to them!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved the Neighborhood Crime Watch Patrol by "Safe and Secure" - "Why cant we have MP5's and pepper-ball launchers?" :L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh yeah I forgot about that one...and yeah you got me dead to rights on the first post on that one!


I did that one on another forum, the people FREAKED out.
In the end I think it was good for something like 40K hits and about 200 responses.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> I loved the Neighborhood Crime Watch Patrol by "Safe and Secure" - "Why cant we have MP5's and pepper-ball launchers?" :L:


lmao that was one of my favorite threads too.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Are you going to admit to being MaRepublicanGal?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No, I'm not that dumb and it's a bit gai to pretend you are a woman if you are a guy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

YOuve got too much free time but thanks for the entertainment


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Now the game is gonna be to see if you are the troll on any future posts.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey SOT, I'm brand new to this world of web chatting...Never joining any except this one two months ago. When I first noted the trolling (a brand new word to me) I recognized it as being what it was and innocently wanted it to stop as I did not understand the reason behind it, and thought it hurt the flow of true discussion and learning. I now recognize your reasoning and appreciate what you were doing. I also now realize why word association was placed in open forum (although I thought it was fun in After Hours). I think to increase interest we can post some controversial items and encourage discussion on issues...not stomp on people if we disagree with their perspectives. The Law Enforcement community is made up of thousands of men and women with a wide collection of thoughts and interests.We are not a homogenous group. I've worked with and have known cops who are liberals, conservatives, gays, chauvinists,Independents, Democrats, Republicans, Bush haters and Bush supporters, One thing we all have in common (for the most part) is that we all support enforcement of the laws of our land. What we don't like we still enforce. We are stand together on that. We do the job we are sworn to do.Some even work to change those laws they don't like by commenting on and discussing those laws with others. That's what makes our country work. We still believe in that system. Early in my history on this site the question of gay marriage was a topic. I thought from my initial readings that this would be trounced in the poll with no support for it. I recognized from the results that there are really open minds here. (By the way I'm opposed it)
I was guilty of stereotyping the forum members. I think perhaps some people here feel somewhat uncomfortable expressing opinions because they feel they have to "fit in" with everyone else here. They see the attacks on the wackers and they thank God it isn't them who dared exposure. While it is fun to beat up on people sometimes, realize it does stifle
discussion and that is what a forum is all about. I would like to suggest we place some more controversial items out there for discussion and let it go from there. We don't need create controversial items. There are plenty.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You had me at SOT.

Actually when I did word association, there was only the open forum. When Andy started posting...we then needed an after hours and the thread got dumped in there.

Trolling, if you are on the sending side can be a "sport" to the credit of the people here, most who had no idea it was a troll from the admin side, were very cool to the lunacy. My Safe and Secure played out very differently on another site populated by gun enthusiasts. Tens of thousands of views, hundreds of replies. I mean when a dude wants to buy MP5's for mall or citizen patrols, it's gotta be a joke, right?

As for being homogeneous, I don't go that way buddy so speak for yourself.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Well played, SOT. But you still have a ways to go if you wish to rise to the level of the infamous "mall ninjas." See below for archived version of a glocktalk thread from several years ago:

http://www.geocities.com/suketh.geo/gun/mall_ninja_1.html

(BEST THREAD IN THE HISTORY OF THE INTERNET) :mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You might reconsider that statement.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Evil genius!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you guys must be doing something right in terns of generating internet traffic because a google search for "safariland level 3 glock holster" landed me here !

imagine my surprise to find a duty belt in my own backyard.

as far as trolls , well , i guess everybody needs a hobby


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

now thats funny

Who is next to come clean?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> When Andy started posting...we then needed an after hours


you make it sound like I have a dirty mouth or something


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude you and your pr0n killed my hot babe thread 


andy0921 said:


> you make it sound like I have a dirty mouth or something


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Now that was some top of the line stuff right there!You know you loved it!
I bet ken still has those ones saved that I PM him a while ago


----------

